# Molding, molding, and more molding



## DPLRBruno (Mar 12, 2009)

I had a walkway added to my second level but I added the molding around the door frame and under the walkway (still in progress). I also did the columns that go between the living room and kitchen. 
The molding under the walkway and in the columns is made using a base cap bit. I applied the framework first then went back and added in the base cap. 
The frame work around the molding is 3/4" X 2 1/2' engineered pine. The wood comes is different widths and up to 16' long. Very stable wood for molding and trim also it's great for cabinet doors that should or would be painted. I made 33 cabinet doors (stile and rail) and painted them white for my father-in-law using this type wood.
I still have alot to do in the new room that was added. I have most of the baseboard molding made with base cap routed in the top. I also plan on building two matching desks and a full 12' wide X 9' tall bookcase. Plans still in my head. 
More to come as it happens.
Bruno


----------



## Mark (Aug 4, 2004)

Wow that is really amazing work I really like the end result


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Beautiful work. :sold::sold:


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Awesome work Dave.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Dave I should really enjoy seeing your shop, you turn out some might fine work. Everything you have posted is amazing. Your note to detail is excellent and a challenge to me.


----------



## rsnajork (Apr 1, 2009)

very nice I realy like the molding work you have done.:moil:


----------



## John Olson (Sep 25, 2004)

When can we all move in?


----------

